# Fall grazing cereal Rye and Wheat



## bja105 (Jun 20, 2016)

I planted a small patch of cereal Rye and winter Wheat for early Spring grazing. I want the cows to have something to graze before the perennial pastures are ready.

I planted on September 14. We have been very dry since late July. The Rye and Wheat has had a few .1-.25" rains, but nothing big. We are supposed to get an inch tonight!

The new grasses are about 6" tall now. I fertilized when I planted, so I think this rain should get it growing fast.

My herd is small, 11 cows, yearlings and calves, and 3 horses.

My question, Can I graze this Wheat and Rye this Fall or Winter without sacrificing early Spring growth? My perennial pastures have hardly grown since June, and I am starting to worry. The Rye and Wheat is also very conveniently close to water and the barn where we milk our Jersey.

Can horses graze Wheat and Rye?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Back when I grazed yearling calves on small grains I placed the seed/fert in ground by mid-Sept & hope to have good plant root establishment so I could start grazing around Thanksgiving. This timeline was dependent on sufficient rainfall. I never removed calves from field until about 1st to middle of June. I live in N Texas. Yes horses can graze wheat/rye but I'd plant beardless wheat if grazing into late spring.


----------

